# Who has the tiebreaker if Lakers, Mavs and Thunder end up with same record?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Who has the tiebreaker if Lakers, Mavs and Thunder end up with same record?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers.

Dallas is eliminated at step 1.
Lakers beat out OKC at step 2.

MORE THAN TWO TEAMS TIED
1. If applicable, division champions must be determined first.
2. Better winning percentage in all games among the tied teams.
3. Better winning percentage against teams in own division (only if all tied teams are in same division).
4. Better winning percentage against teams in own conference.
5. Better winning percentage against teams eligible for playoffs in own conference (including team that finished the regular season tied for a playoff position).
6. Best point differential between offense and defense.


----------

